# July Aquisitions



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Not everyone's cup of tea, but I quite like tassels. I ordered the burgundy color way.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

YSR- those tassels are quite nice! I like that they are constructed more like a penny loafer than a pair of Alden tassels. I may pick up a pair myself. 
gr8w8er- Nice buys! The J press and BB sales were quite tempting, but I am glad that someone else took advantage of them. 
Apologies for my non clothing related acquisition, but here it is anyways:
I have officially converted to wet shaving and my Edwin Jagger 89 razor, a Semouge SOC boar brush, some blades, a tub of Proraso white, and some other shaving accessories arrived Thursday from Amazon. So far they have given excellent shaves, and I foresee some more soaps and creams coming in in the coming weeks and months as my technique solidifies.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks! That's exactly what I liked about them as well. I like my loafers a bit chunky.



CornoUltimo said:


> YSR- those tassels are quite nice! I like that they are constructed more like a week in penny loafer than a pair of Alden tassels. I may pick up a pair myself.
> gr8w8er- Nice buys! The J press and BB sales were quite tempting, but I am glad that someone else took advantage of them.
> Apologies for my non clothing related acquisition, but here it is anyways:
> I have officially converted to wet shaving and my Edwin Jagger 89 razor, a Semouge SOC boar brush, some blades, a tub of Proraso white, and some other shaving accessories arrived Thursday from Amazon. So far they have given excellent shaves, and I foresee some more soaps and creams coming in in the coming weeks and months as my technique solidifies.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Took delivery of a pair of natural chromexcel AE Clark Streets, sized in a 9.5E to accommodate the slim #108 last they are made on. An earlier pair of 9.5E's on a slim lasted design fit me well, but the heel on the right shoe seems to slip on this present pair, unless I put on heavier socks. These are definitely summer casual shoes and wearing heavier socks may not make much sense. Alas, they may have to go back!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I won a rare Brooks Brooks yellow university striped OCBD on eBay last night. Anxiously awaiting it's delivery.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

CornoUltimo said:


> Apologies for my non clothing related acquisition, but here it is anyways:
> I have officially converted to wet shaving and my Edwin Jagger 89 razor, a Semouge SOC boar brush, some blades, a tub of Proraso white, and some other shaving accessories arrived Thursday from Amazon. So far they have given excellent shaves, and I foresee some more soaps and creams coming in in the coming weeks and months as my technique solidifies.


congrats! it took me a while to get my technique down. I started in december. I tried to keep my addition tame so I essentially still run with my original set up. good luck and have fun. it definitely made shaving a more enjoyable experience and my face appreciated it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

mhj said:


> I won a rare Brooks Brooks yellow university striped OCBD on eBay last night. Anxiously awaiting it's delivery.


That's awesome.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Non clothing acquisition, we just rescued this little guy from the shelter today. His name is Omar Little after the character on "The Wire" haha.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got my ebay purchase, a Robert Talbott Navy tie for Pebble Beach, with the AT&T emblems on it. (I was married there).


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Fresh from the thrift store: 2 3/2.5 roll sport coats in brown tweed by Patrick James. These are clearly from the days that Patrick James was a classic men's store, now they have made the egregious error of selling Robert graham and the like. However they are still a great source for Allen Edmonds.
4 ties: a navy and white polka dot from Burberrys, a pink-red neat from GANT, and two lambs wool ties from Pringle of Scotland in navy and red.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Non clothing acquisition, we just rescued this little guy from the shelter today. His name is Omar Little after the character on "The Wire" haha.


What an adorable little guy. I hope you have a good fabric brush!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

mhj said:


> I won a rare Brooks Brooks yellow university striped OCBD on eBay last night. Anxiously awaiting it's delivery.


Also jealous.


----------



## FormerFlatlander (Sep 12, 2014)

I never post on this thread, but I'm excited about my acquisitions this month and thought I would share my good fortune.

First, I had been shopping for some loafers to replace my worn out pair and had been eyeing the Bass Eddingtons. Seeing their sale last week, I headed over to the website and lo and behold, the Eddingtons had a price of $9.99 on them. Of course I ordered them, but I fully expected to receive an e-mail telling me that the price was wrong when I ordered (it went up to $49.99 an hour later). Instead, I should take delivery of my new loafers tomorrow at $16.31 shipped.

Second, I just happened to stumble onto eBay yesterday and came across a listing for 9 Brooks Brothers OCBDs in my size in great condition (4 blue, 2 white, 1 ecru, 1 pink, 1 blue university stripe). I put in my max bid and woke up this morning to find that I'd won the listing for $34.00.

Just to sweeten the month, I also found a beautiful vintage slub-silk striped Rooster tie in my graduate school's colors (crimson and white). I bought it for peanuts.

Hopefully I'm not using up all of my luck for the month on clothes...


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, Former Flatlander's magnificent haul definetley puts a damper on my acquisition, but nevertheless I found a Brooks brothers polo with a shirt style collar (non-ribbed) in a lovely shade of blue at the local marshall's for a very small pittance.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I won a Ralph Lauren brown suit for $2.25, too bad the mesurements were off, flipping it at my local Men's consignment store. They just sold my black Calvin Klien suit 40-R/slim. I got 2 Robert Talbott ties this month.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just opened a nice pale-pale yellow Robert Talbott with small medallians, doubt if this will replace a BB Makers British Silk pale yellow tie.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

It took some searching to find out this Robert Talbott / Hepworth tie is possible a mid 80's UK Men's Store.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Not exactly a sartorial acquisition, but my wife and I are now 50% owners of an antique store. It should be up and running by the end of the month, whenever the permits come through. I'm probably going to deposit a bunch of vintage clothing, but otherwise i am not quitting my day job, so my wife and our partner will be manning the ship.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

L-feld, that is definitely not your average "acquisition" for the thread - congratulations and the best of luck for much success.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
L-feld, may you enjoy nothing but unfettered success in this new retail enterprise! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

L-feld said:


> Not exactly a sartorial acquisition, but my wife and I are now 50% owners of an antique store. It should be up and running by the end of the month, whenever the permits come through. I'm probably going to deposit a bunch of vintage clothing, but otherwise i am not quitting my day job, so my wife and our partner will be manning the ship.


Best wishes for success and a lot of fun in achieving it. Hope you'll mix in a little free market savvy with your collectivist tendencies!:tongue2:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

That's awesome! Congratulations L-feld! Is that Falls rd? If so, that's a great location, I've always loved driving on that road for some reason. 


L-feld said:


> Not exactly a sartorial acquisition, but my wife and I are now 50% owners of an antique store. It should be up and running by the end of the month, whenever the permits come through. I'm probably going to deposit a bunch of vintage clothing, but otherwise i am not quitting my day job, so my wife and our partner will be manning the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Congrats L-feld. Definitely something that many of us would love to have.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone. If you ever find yourselves in Baltimore, please feel free to swing by.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations L-feld! Is that Falls rd? If so, that's a great location, I've always loved driving on that road for some reason.


Yup, next door to the Curb Shoppe, which I frequented years ago due to their lax carding policy...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats, L Field. Sounds like an exciting opportunity.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Much like L Field, my best acquisition this month is nothing sartorial but rather a new career move. Last evening I received, and accepted, the job offer that I'd been hoping for. 

On a sartorial note, for my final interview, with the dean and the panel, I eschewed the conventional grey/navy suit in favor of something I felt more at home in--my Ben Silver 3/2 roll navy blazer with Lands End soapstone dress twills (creased and cuffed, no break), BB blue PPBD, Robert Talbott emblematic tie, and J. Crew blucher oxfords (and no, I didn't polish them--they really didn't need it). 

Granted, the work place is in academia, where attire tends toward casual, but I think my somewhat Ivy League style made a fair impression on the dean, who also appeared somewhat trad-ishly dressed.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Much like L Field, my best acquisition this month is nothing sartorial but rather a new career move. Last evening I received, and accepted, the job offer that I'd been hoping for.
> 
> On a sartorial note, for my final interview, with the dean and the panel, I eschewed the conventional grey/navy suit in favor of something I felt more at home in--my Ben Silver 3/2 roll navy blazer with Lands End soapstone dress twills (creased and cuffed, no break), BB blue PPBD, Robert Talbott emblematic tie, and J. Crew blucher oxfords (and no, I didn't polish them--they really didn't need it).
> 
> Granted, the work place is in academia, where attire tends toward casual, but I think my somewhat Ivy League style made a fair impression on the dean, who also appeared somewhat trad-ishly dressed.


Mazel tov.

While I appreciate the monochromatic look, I do question your decision to wear navy chinos with a navy blazer. Unless I misunserstood something.

Nonetheless, thanks for helping to keep academia tweedy.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you. 

But nope, not navy. And you would be right to question my decision if indeed I had decided to do that. I like to think I'm a little more savvy than that. 

Slate grey. I think soapstone is just the name LE gives them. I honestly don't know what soapstone is supposed to really look like. Anyway, it was not navy on navy. I would say the twills are more the color of granite, as in the image linked here:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh good, I was worried for a second. Anyway, keep academia tweedy. I think that would make a good bumper sticker, don't you?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Opened a Robert Talbott dress shirt with french cuffs. Strange, no size or material tag, just a RT BofC tag. ??


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep! Though I'm not sure how trad it is to put bumper stickers on one's car. 



L-feld said:


> Oh good, I was worried for a second. Anyway, keep academia tweedy. I think that would make a good bumper sticker, don't you?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Yep! Though I'm not sure how trad it is to put bumper stickers on one's car.


It depends. If you're the kind of trad who wears lots of patagonia and attended one of those grateful dead reunion shows, I would expect this:









On the other hand, i think there is a case for the single, tastefully placed bumper sticker as well:









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think there must be a law in effect that requires an Obama sticker on every Prius on the road. 

My biggest bumper sticker pet peeve, though, is the stick figure family. I really don't like those. They upset me.


----------



## neskerdoo (Jun 23, 2009)

Been driving past the progress nearly every day; it's looking awesome, L-Feld.



L-feld said:


> Not exactly a sartorial acquisition, but my wife and I are now 50% owners of an antique store. It should be up and running by the end of the month, whenever the permits come through. I'm probably going to deposit a bunch of vintage clothing, but otherwise i am not quitting my day job, so my wife and our partner will be manning the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like every other car in San Francisco.



L-feld said:


> It depends. If you're the kind of trad who wears lots of patagonia and attended one of those grateful dead reunion shows, I would expect this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I had a credit for my consignment store: Palm Bech brown wool trousers in 33", nice fit. A Cardeens (Hong Kong shirt) in Navy with white grid/check pattern, botton down---nice fit. after a glass of Merlot, a nice fit over all.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Opened a Joseph Abboud Conture brown Sport Coat. too bad someone tailored it down a size. Hope my seamstress can fix that. 3 button, dual vent.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I was given a quote of $25.00 to open the fully lined jacket, and let it out, sew it back together. Price wise, how is that?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just purchased a VERY nice Gitman Bros shirt and tweed jacket from Mr.WillBarrett. I'm quite excited to see them in the flesh!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Half of what my lady charges, so I'd call that a score!


ran23 said:


> I was given a quote of $25.00 to open the fully lined jacket, and let it out, sew it back together. Price wise, how is that?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Just yesterday I bought a pair of cargo shorts but I don't know what the belt is for? Why don't cargo shorts have small holes like a regular dress belt has?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

It's just a different kind of belt Howard. These belts use tension to keep them in place which makes them a bit more adjustable than the more formal style. Nice shorts by the way!



Howard said:


> Just yesterday I bought a pair of cargo shorts but I don't know what the belt is for? Why don't cargo shorts have small holes like a regular dress belt has?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> It's just a different kind of belt Howard. These belts use tension to keep them in place which makes them a bit more adjustable than the more formal style. Nice shorts by the way!


How do you tighten it?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just pull the end of the belt until it reaches the required tension


Howard said:


> How do you tighten it?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Just found a great deal on the following Teba jacket on ebay. For reference, this is the same maker of the one I purchased three years back at Burgos of Madrid. The seller has a number of others at very, very reasonable prices. Much less than I paid retail. Also has some Drake's shirts, ties, and pocket squares that I managed to refrain from.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice find! I'm very jealous haha.



CMDC said:


> Just found a great deal on the following Teba jacket on ebay. For reference, this is the same maker of the one I purchased three years back at Burgos of Madrid. The seller has a number of others at very, very reasonable prices. Much less than I paid retail. Also has some Drake's shirts, ties, and pocket squares that I managed to refrain from.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I like my cognac Florsiem Imperials, so I opened a black pair today for my dark Charcoal suit, Navy, etc.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had an unusually acquisitive month thus far.

Started off with this Club Monaco silk/linen sack at deep discount. I own one of CM's made-in-USA sacks from a previous season and although it fits (correct length, no pulling), it's cut too severely for my tastes. But I tried one size up in the store and...problem solved! Great shoulders and a comfortable drape. Never thought I'd be a 40R guy, but there you have it.

Also, I purchased a pair of Patriots during the AE seconds sale. I've been wanting a nicer loafer, and in brown, so the timing was perfect.

And finally, I picked up a few things at the current Press sale. HTJ often wrote approvingly of their medium gray wool/poly summer weight trousers, so I decided to give them a try. Threw this nice muted madras in my cart as well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Just pull the end of the belt until it reaches the required tension


Could I use a regular dress belt instead?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sure you could.


Howard said:


> Could I use a regular dress belt instead?


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I just bought some Johnston & Murphy Cognac Wingtips. a very light cognac. Then I came home to find I won the starting bid on a Bostonion Burgundy Cap Toe.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

This week I got 2 fantastic ties from Dr. L via ebay and some great Bill's seersucker pants from WillBarrett on the exchange. Thank you very much gentlemen. I also got a gray glen plaid Samuelsohn suit on ebay. Great month so far!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You're making me dizzy.



Mr Humphries said:


>


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Teba jacket arrived today and I'm very pleased. Unlike the traditional jersey fabric or linen (which my other one is) this is a heavier wool so it will be great in colder weather.












CMDC said:


> Just found a great deal on the following Teba jacket on ebay. For reference, this is the same maker of the one I purchased three years back at Burgos of Madrid. The seller has a number of others at very, very reasonable prices. Much less than I paid retail. Also has some Drake's shirts, ties, and pocket squares that I managed to refrain from.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

CMDC - that fabric looks beautiful

I just picked up my new frames:



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

L-feld. The new frames really work well for you. The top part gives the glasses a presence, but the lower part reduces the "weight," resulting in a thoughtful balance that seems right for your face. Had the frames been like the top all around, I think they would weigh your face down a bit and had they been all like the bottom, they would have looked to weak for your strong features. And the darker tortoise shell balances your dark beard and lighter complexion nicely. Well done - enjoy.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

HerrDavid said:


> I've had an unusually acquisitive month thus far.
> 
> Started off with this Club Monaco silk/linen sack at deep discount. I own one of CM's made-in-USA sacks from a previous season and although it fits (correct length, no pulling), it's cut too severely for my tastes. But I tried one size up in the store and...problem solved! Great shoulders and a comfortable drape. Never thought I'd be a 40R guy, but there you have it.


I got the same one. It had to be let out an inch whereas the two unlined jackets I got instore during the sale (C$60 each) were perfect. I'm normally a 36s but given how short they're cut the regular length jackets look perfect, apart from the sleeves.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I really wanted something with the little nose pads because my prior frames kept falling off. But i didn't think pure wire frames would look quite right for me.

As a side note, Anglo-American refers to this model as "the agency" which I assume is either a reference to Kevin Costner's ccharacter in JFK, or a more general reference to Ronsir-type glasses being popular with civil servant types back in the 50's and 60's. Either way, i find it amusing. 

Now i just need to dig out some bow ties from my closet and i can really complete the NOI look.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

It's not a clothing acquisition, but my son was born this morning and he, and my wife, are nice and healthy. So this turned out to be a pretty good July.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is great, CLT! Congratulations! What are you going to read him for his bedtime stories? That's right! Pages from the Brooks Brothers and J. Press web sites. Throw in O'Connells once in a while to change it up.



CLTesquire said:


> It's not a clothing acquisition, but my son was born this morning and he, and my wife, are nice and healthy. So this turned out to be a pretty good July.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> [M]y son was born this morning....


I had to read the above statement twice to make sure I got it right the first time. Then I read it again just to experience its simple--yet powerful--beauty. Congratulations!!

"My son was born this morning." Overwhelming.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Duvel said:


> That is great, CLT! Congratulations! What are you going to read him for his bedtime stories? That's right! Pages from the Brooks Brothers and J. Press web sites. Throw in O'Connells once in a while to change it up.


Ha, that sounds like excellent reading material! There are going to be some very exciting times in the future.



Charles Dana said:


> I had to read the above statement twice to make sure I got it right the first time. Then I read it again just to experience its simple--yet powerful--beauty. Congratulations!!
> 
> "My son was born this morning." Overwhelming.


Thank you. It's been a truly overwhelming day, physically and emotionally.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

CLTesquire said:


> It's not a clothing acquisition, but my son was born this morning and he, and my wife, are nice and healthy. So this turned out to be a pretty good July.


Congrats! I am constantly amazed how wonderful the journey of fatherhood can be.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Congrats CLTesquire.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome, one of a kind arrival. Congratulations, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

CLTesquire said:


> It's been a truly overwhelming day, physically and emotionally.


Congratulations.
It will continue to be physically and emotionally tiring for a while longer.
Mostly physically for the first year anyway. Enjoy it, take lots of photos and movies, and get as much sleep as you can.
Time flies. My eldest girl is fast approaching her ninth birthday. Only seems like the other day she was born.



> Of the dark past
> A child is born;
> With joy and grief
> My heart is torn.
> ...


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally got my Joseph Abbound Couture tweed jacket back from my tailor. great fit. One of the ladies said, "nice European fit" ?? this is a 38-short. will have to look up what she meant. love the jacket now.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was thinking about this, actually. The birth of your son is not really any kind of acquisition, is it? Isn't it more accurate to call it your creation? Your production? You make it. You produce it yourself. You don't acquire it from someone else. And with all that being true, your son trumps any _thing_ you ever could buy or possess. Again, a hearty congratulations.



CLTesquire said:


> It's not a clothing acquisition, but my son was born this morning and he, and my wife, are nice and healthy. So this turned out to be a pretty good July.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

A little birthday present to myself: vintage Pendleton jacket.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> A little birthday present to myself: vintage Pendleton jacket.


Happy birfday. That looks pretty glorious.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

L-feld said:


> Happy birfday. That looks pretty glorious.


Agreed. Far and away the most beautiful Pendleton sport coat I have ever seen.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> Agreed. Far and away the most beautiful Pendleton sport coat I have ever seen.


+1, what an outstanding find. How is the fit?

And happy birthday and many happy returns.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks fellas! I'm not sure about the fit as I've not received it yet, but if it's anything like my other topsters then it should be spot on. I'm sure I'll post photos as soon as I get it.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

cinch back Barbour wax cotton flat cap.









Barbour blue Irish linen flat cap.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

ran23 said:


> It took some searching to find out this Robert Talbott / Hepworth tie is possible a mid 80's UK Men's Store.





ran23 said:


> It took some searching to find out this Robert Talbott / Hepworth tie is possible a mid 80's UK Men's Store.


I’m sorry I missed your post.
John Hepworth had a very Trad shop in downtown Salt Lake City.
After the publication of the Official Preppy Handbook, he expanded into Sandy City, but folded up shop a few years later.
By 1989 he was running a menswear shop called Johnstown Ltd.
He had a store in downtown Salt Lake, and another in Bountiful City, Utah.

the Bountiful store closed up during the quarantine, and as far as I can tell, he passed away.
There’s a tailor by the name of Hepworth who occupies a corner of Four and Twenty Sailors.
There’s no doubt in my mind that he’s John’s relative.
John had a long standing relationship with Robert Talbott, Southwick, Alden, and TTX.


----------

